# 4/1/2008 swarm



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

They didn't make it easy for you to shake them off of the branch into the box, did they! Glad you got them...


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

Actually it was an easy one...the tree was very flexible (couple inches in diameter) so i just climbed a 8 foot ladder, pulled the top towards the ground and dumped most of them on the hive body. The queen did fly but I was able to pick her off the tree..she went right back to the same spot. Once the queen was in they all started marching.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

That first picture reminds me of a swarm last year. There were more than 5 virgins on that swarm.
Gilman


----------



## 3gooddogs (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there any way this swarm could have been avoided?
Nikki


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

Nikki, 

If I had to do it over again I would have taken the three deep configuration and split them almost evenly with exception of the original queen deep would get more foundation and give the extra frames to the 2nd new deep of the other two original deeps. 

This hive has swarmed 4 times in the past week. I have caught 3 of the 4 swarms. One is still 50ft up in the tree which occurred three days ago. So I have 5 new hives from this single hive if I count the two splits I made before they swarmed. 

I made the splits on 3/22 with capped swarm cells. Yesterday after I caught the 4th swarm I noticed more capped swarm cells on the bottom of the frames. I originally noticed the queens piping on 3/25. I guess its possible the 1st emerging queen became mated, started laying quickly and they decided to swarm again for me to see capped cells on 4/6 but that schedule would be tight. I also heard piping queens last week the day before the first two swarms. 

So to answer your question...it might have been prevented if I would have thrown a deep of foundation on top or maybe put some empty frames in the brood nest.


----------

